# Baseball grip



## Paul cobbler (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all , newbie here been playing just over a year , my first question does playing with a baseball type grip greatly effect the grip, the main reason I use this method is having a form of athiritis which can weaken my fingers . Best score so far 90 on par71. So hope to break 90 this year ! Drought permitting lol cheers Paul M.


----------



## bignev (Feb 13, 2013)

I too use the baseball grip for the same reason. Though not a great golfer I dont think it makes that much
difference. This months Mag says that using the baseball grip can reduce the control you have of the 
club but Ive not found that. Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## scratch (Feb 13, 2013)

Absolutely nothing wrong with using the baseball grip, it is very effective for those who do not have strong hands. The only danger is a tendency to have an overactive right hand which can lead to turning the club over and hitting balls to the left. 
You could argue though that the same person using a more conventional grip might have the opposite problem and not be able to square the clubface up at impact and therefore lose shots out to the right. You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

Baseball grip has done me fine. Not a great golfer but I'm single figures anwd its the most natural way to me to hold a club. It was good enough for Ronan Rafferty!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 13, 2013)

If that's all you can do then don't worry about it. I would say that you still want to have your hands pretty tight together though so the hands are working together as 'one unit' so to speak, so provided they fit snug together (no separation) then no worries.

I wouldn't have thought an overlap grip would prove to be much different although I can understand why you wouldn't want to use an interlocking grip.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2013)

Certainly not an expert! The guy that first taught me used a baseball grip - and he could certainly play. If that is the most comfortable for you, then go for it. I think as long you can get a decent amount of wrist break - then it works fine.


----------



## Paul cobbler (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers guys , just wondered any high profile players over the years used this method, did try the overlap but my right hand being the stronger took some control out of shots . Cheers Paul


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum.

Moe Norman hit the ball pretty well with that grip, probably the best striker of the ball ever.

If you have arthritis in your fingers you may find thicker grips on the club will feel more comfortable.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Baseball grip all the way for me too. I've tried the others and just don't feel comfortable!! I even putt with the same grip! We all have good and bad days being amateurs so stick with what feels right for right for you (I'd say in my totally unqualified opinion). Doesn't that Tommy "Two Gloves"on the PGA use the baseball grip too?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2013)

There's also a few pretty good cack-handed grippers!

I got down to 14, about a dozen years ago, with a baseball grip - as an ex hockey player, it just felt easier.

Only took a week or so to change once I'd committed to a 'golf' swing though. Indeed, Baseball tends to allow the right hand/arm to dominate but, if you can control that, fine. Can be a more powerful swing.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed, Baseball tends to allow the right hand/arm to dominate but, if you can control that, fine. Can be a more powerful swing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. As a right hander I try to play golf with my left side feeling as though it's doing the work. My right hand is only for guidance and at the last moment for powering through the release. I know instantly when I hit a bad shot as I can tell my right hand has taken over at the begining of the downswing instead of pulling down with the left. As foxholer says . . . control that and your laughing!:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

Its also good enough for Jon Vegas. Lovely golf swing.









The great Jack Nicklaus says the baseball grip is fine so that's a good enough reason not to change for me!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Baseball grip all the way for me too. I've tried the others and just don't feel comfortable!! I even putt with the same grip! We all have good and bad days being amateurs so stick with what feels right for right for you (I'd say in my totally unqualified opinion). *Doesn't that Tommy "Two Gloves"on the PGA use the baseball grip too?*

Click to expand...


I think your correct.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2013)

I use a baseball grip and I'm the best golfer on this little forum.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its also good enough for Jon Vegas. Lovely golf swing.







Click to expand...

Nice one Craw :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use baseball for pitches and chips, I actually feel like I get more 'feel'.. maybe I should go back it it for longer clubs aswell, use interlock but for the life of me cannot use overlap, dont ask me why just feels wrong!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Nice one Craw :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is he a stack'n'tilt man?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 15, 2013)

Paul Azinger played baseball grip, one of the most successful to do so I think, came in for some stick from Nick Faldo I recall when they were both in their late 1980's prime, something to do with Faldo saying Azingers grip was like swinging an axe or chopping wood which added to their mutual dislike of eachother.
I have had trouble with fingers (tenosynovitis) but find an interlocking grip works fine, you could look into smaller (ladies) grips or bigger midsize grips to see if that makes it any comfier whilst using a more recognised 'proper' grip.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Is he a stack'n'tilt man?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I'm aware of.


----------

